# Hilfe hausaufgabe



## özkan (14. Nov 2021)

sorry brauche hilfe was ist der Fehler der mir hier angezeigt wird

Das hier ist der Code:

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Harmon {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
        System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein: ");
        double zahl = scan.nextDouble();
        System.out.print("Anzahl Iterationen: ");
        double iteration = scan.nextDouble();
        double zwischenzahl = zahl;
       
        for(int n=1; n<iteration+1; n++)
        {
            double Ergebnis = (zwischenzahl + zahl/zwischenzahl)/2;
            Ergebnis = (double)Math.round(Ergebnis*100000)/100000;
           
           
            String text = Double.toString(Ergebnis);
           
           
            text = text.replace(".", ",");
           
            int counter=0;
           
            while(text.charAt(counter)!=',')
            {
                counter++;
            }
           
            for(int u=0;u<3+counter;u++)
               
            {
                 text = text+"0";
            }
           
            System.out.print(n+". ");
           
        for(int o=0;o<6+counter;o++)
        {
            System.out.print(text.charAt(o));
        }
       
        System.out.println();
       
            zwischenzahl = Ergebnis;
        }
        scan.close();
   
   
   
    }
}
```


----------



## Blut1Bart (14. Nov 2021)

Wie lautet die genaue Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## özkan (14. Nov 2021)

özkan hat gesagt.:


> sorry brauche hilfe was ist der Fehler der mir hier angezeigt wird
> 
> Das hier ist der Code:
> import java.util.Scanner;
> ...





Blut1Bart hat gesagt.:


> Wie lautet die genaue Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## Blut1Bart (14. Nov 2021)

Ich bin mir fast sicher dass es an der Berechnung der vier Nachkommastellen liegt...


----------



## kneitzel (14. Nov 2021)

Bei sowas immer in die Dokumentation schauen. Da findet man dann auch eine Erklärung, wann die Exception geworfen wird.

Die NoSuchElement Exception wird geworfen, wenn es keine Eingaben mehr gibt, die ausgewertet werden können.

Und der Code passt nicht mit der Aufgabe überein. Laut Aufgabe soll eine Zahl eingegeben werden. Du versuchst zwei Zahlen einzulesen!


----------

